# Should I buy this Bottecchia with Dura-ace for $1k (Pics Inside)



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

If you have read any of my posts you can see I am a confused person when it comes to all these choices... I have gone from want to buy a CAAD 9 with Rival to a Specialized Roubaix with Rival, then a Kestrel RT800 with Dura-ace or an Evoke with Rival... All these choices are $1800plus dollar bikes with the SRAM Rival.. I have a guy who is willing to sell me a Bottecchia Carbon with Dura-ace 7800 09 model for $1k. Never been ridden... Here is the specs list...

FRAME - BOTTECCHIA FULL CARBON FIBER MONOCOQUE
FORK - BOTTECCHIA CARBON-FIBER 1-1/8” FITTED WITH FSA ORBIT-X AHEADSET
WHEELSET - VUELTA XRP PRO 30mm RIM W/ AERO 20/24 SPOKES W/ PRECISION SEALED BEARINGS. NOTE: THE NEW WHEELS NOW USE THE VUELTA PATENTED 2LEFT/2RIGHT SPOKE PATTERN
TIRES - -KENDA 23c DUAL COUMPOND BLK/RED/BLK
CRANK - FSA SL-K LIGHT HOLLOW CARBON, 175 mm, COMPACT 50x34T W/ EXTERNAL BEARINGS
PEDALS - BOTTECCHIA SPD ALLOY
SHIFTERS - SHIMANO DURA-ACE 7800 SHIFTER/BRAKE LEVER
BRAKES - CANE CREEK SCR5 DUAL PIVOT COLD FORGED
FRONT DER - SHIMANO DURA-ACE 7800
REAR DER - SHIMANO DURA-ACE 7800
CASSETTE - SHIMANO DURA-ACE 10-SPEED 12/25T
CHAIN - SHIMANO DURA-ACE 10-SPEED
HANDLEBARS - VUELTA XRP PRO 31.8 OS 6061 ALLOY
STEM - VUELTA XRP PRO 31.8 OS 6061 ALLOY
SEAT POST - VUELTA XRP PRO 27.2 x 300mm 6061 ALLOY
SADDLE - BOTTECCHIA

So it has the Componet group that I would really love. Dura-ace. There are a few things that are not Dura-ace but that could be changed easy.

So is this bike just a Chinese piece of junk or would it be a good deal for the price? My problem is I think I have been spoiled when I use to ride.. I always rode top of the line, Campy Record, custom bikes etc... I haven't ridden in 10 plus years.. Now I wanna get back into it. I don't race, just ride for fun and a century here and there.. Will I be happy with this bike?

Also I am 250lbs... Am I gonna squash this wheelset? I know nothing about them...


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

That's a lot of bike for $1000, no matter who made it where and when. Even the cheap Chinese carbon frames are fine, maybe not as nice as a top-of-the-line Cannondale, but fine for most people. That FSA crank is okay too. If you like this bike, I don't see how you go wrong with it. If the wheels are too flimsy for you, dump them on ebay for $150 and buy yourself something stronger.


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

Does it fit?


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Dizzy812 said:


> Does it fit?



I compared it to most of the name brand manufactures 61cm bikes and found that this will not work for me... Bummer... Top tube is to short. Oh well... Would have been a good deal but no matter what I do it will be to small...


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

I can relate @ 6'4" - not many bikes out there and even less to see and test


----------



## Fjohnj (Dec 3, 2008)

I have been riding my Bottecchia CF w/Dura Ace for two years. I am 6'5 and weigh in at 285. (Yeah a real Clydesdale LOL) I have over 4000 miles on the bike and love it. I have upgraded the seat tube to a Felt CF and the brakes to Dura Ace. The only problem that developed was the wheelset with a few busted spokes on my last century ride. I just put Mavic K Elites as a replacement. The components alone are worth the price of the bike. My next change will be to wider CF handlebars. Enjoy the ride!


----------

